# Dun Running? Try Dun Run II - 1st October 2010



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

Seeing as I missed this year's Dun Run fun, someone (who really ought to know better) suggested to me about trying the route later on, but without the thousands of participants.

So, as I'm rarely able to ignore such a challenge, it would make sense to start on a Friday night, as that way the trains back to civilisation are better on a Saturday. Seeing as September is mainly taken up with FNRttC rides, Friday 1st October seems as good a date as any.

Sudbury has a 24 hour Tesco for a halfway break if required, but we could always investigate the late opening pubs on the route as well.

Who else is interested?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2010)

Your rides are always good value Adam. Let's have a bash eh? Clive wanted to do it...and Adrian had to be forcibly restrained last Saturday...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

OOH OOH! *Raise hand up*


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2010)

Hmm - I might well be up for another shot. 
I won't throw away the route sheet just yet, then!


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jul 2010)

Oh go on then .


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2010)

*Checks dairy for birthdays, nights out, bbq's, hoildays, hair cuts....* Hmmmmm, am free, and very interested! 

Will there be a food wagon at the end and half way?


----------



## stevevw (27 Jul 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> *Checks dairy for birthdays, nights out, bbq's, hoildays, hair cuts....* Hmmmmm, am free, and very interested!
> 
> Will there be a food wagon at the end and half way?




No


----------



## Andrij (27 Jul 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Will there be a food wagon at the end and half way?



I believe the McD's at the top of the climb out of Sudbury is 24*7.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jul 2010)

No, no, no, not tempted........

Of course I am. If I can get the time off......


----------



## stevevw (27 Jul 2010)

If I can get a pass I would love to go again, even an out and back could be fun.

trouble is I have had to promise not to do any more night rides untill next year  
We will see


----------



## stevevw (27 Jul 2010)

Andrij said:


> I believe the McD's at the top of the climb out of Sudbury is 24*7.




No again they close at 11pm every day. I asked when we did the recce last week.

But Biscuit lives near Sudbury may be worth an ask?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jul 2010)

Tentatively raises hand. If I can get a pass and someone explains how to get back via train.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> No


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2010)

Hmmmm, very tempting. Pencil me in.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> No again they close at 11pm every day. I asked when we did the recce last week.
> 
> But Biscuit lives near Sudbury may be worth an ask?



They were closed when we passed on Saturday night!

However there must be somewhere that is open, or that might like to open if there are a fair few of us. Maybe when the numbers become clear I could do a bit of research.
Unless of course Biscuit is up for X'ty hungry cyclists descending locust like on his kitchen in the middle of the night!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> They were closed when we passed on Saturday night!
> 
> However there must be somewhere that is open, or that might like to open if there are a fair few of us. Maybe when the numbers become clear I could do a bit of research.
> Unless of course Biscuit is up for X'ty hungry cyclists descending locust like on his kitchen in the middle of the night!




Two years ago, they were open, last year I wasn't 100% sure. On checking their opening times, it says only open until 11 pm. 

However, as I mentioned in the opening comment, there is a 24 hour Tesco in Sudbury, and in fact it's only ½ mile off route, going the other way, away from the McDonalds roundabout.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Jul 2010)

Put me down for a tentative yes for this......what is the total mileage?


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Put me down for a tentative yes for this......what is the total mileage?



240, there and back!


----------



## redjedi (27 Jul 2010)

I'm afraid it's far too early for my bum to commit to another Dun Run so soon. Perhaps it will agree nearer the time


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> 240, there and back!



Would we be doing a there and back or would some people be sneaking off to the pub??? 

Edit: That's a tentative yes


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

Due to coastal erosion, it'll be a bit less than last week.

HTH.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

won't be doing an 'and back' as need to get back for a good time on the Saturday. But probs push it to 150 by going to Ipswich


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2010)

Stowmarket, Audley End, Royston...100 miles or so...we might as well leg it over to your part on the return Adam - then straight down to London! Tescos are 24hrs on Friday - 10pm on Saturday are they not - except the Metros which are 11pm. Mmmmm those lovely multicoloured fizzy drinks and Mars Bars, tossed into the furnace of the rider errant.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Stowmarket, Audley End, Royston...100 miles or so...we might as well leg it over to your part on the return Adam - then straight down to London! Tescos are 24hrs on Friday - 10pm on Saturday are they not - except the Metros which are 11pm. Mmmmm those lovely multicoloured fizzy drinks and Mars Bars, tossed into the furnace of the rider errant.



Mmm - the bit to Stowmarket is very nice, and I know the way from Duxford back to Luton, so it's just the bit in between.



A bit O/T, I just happened to notice an odd thing marked in a field to the north-east of Sudbury...........


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2010)

Probably Rimas - doing a bit of off-roading to pass the time while the rest caught up...


----------



## Andy84 (27 Jul 2010)

What sort of time would you guys expect to do this in, would it be the same sort of pace as the FNRTTC's?

I rode back from Brighton (with detours) on Saturday, to ride my first '200k' (just about). But I didn't get back until just after 3, so that was 120 miles in 15 hours.

Altough I have done a 100 mile ride this year that took just over 10 hours.

Andy


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

Probably a similar pace to the FNRttC, maybe a bit faster overall, although I guess it might depend upon what pubs are still open out in the sticks.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

Hopefully faster then a FNRttC



Andy84 said:


> What sort of time would you guys expect to do this in, would it be the same sort of pace as the FNRTTC's?
> 
> I rode back from Brighton (with detours) on Saturday, to ride my first '200k' (just about). But I didn't get back until just after 3, so that was 120 miles in 15 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Hopefully faster then a FNRttC



True, although of course a FNRttC is a multi-dimensional thing, co-existing on many levels for different people. It's also been likened to a dinosaur, with what's happening at the back, getting to the front about 20-30 minutes later.


----------



## redjedi (27 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mmm - the bit to Stowmarket is very nice, and I know the way from Duxford back to Luton, so it's just the bit in between.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit O/T, I just happened to notice an odd thing marked in a field to the north-east of Sudbury...........






Aperitif said:


> Probably Rimas - doing a bit of off-roading to pass the time while the rest caught up...




Funnily enough that is right where the CC wagon was positioned for the half way stop, right at the end of the....eerrmm thing


----------



## redjedi (27 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 1142550"]
The important bit - I presume becuase it is Suffolk then most of the route is flattish?
[/quote]


Here's my GPS data for last week. Fairly flat, but annoyingly up and down at the same time.


----------



## Andy84 (27 Jul 2010)

Just had a quick look at the routes, and it definatly looks flatter than the ride at the weekend, and about half the climbing of the Surrey 100.

I wont put my name down just yet, I'll see how the rest of the summer goes in trying to increase my average speed.


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2010)

The part between Epping and Sudbury seems almost down hill all the way. Just a few small ups and downs towards the end


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

what time you thinking of setting off Adam? And will it be from London Fields?


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jul 2010)

Definitely London Fields. However, if we set off at the traditional 8-9 pm, then we'd arrive at silly o'clock, so I reckon possibly a later departure time, perhaps midnight might make more sense, as that way we'd arrive at a more respectable time.


----------



## Eurygnomes (28 Jul 2010)

I'm very very tempted to (foolishly) put my name down for this. But I've never ridden a 100m let alone 120. I think it'd be pushing my limits a bit too much unless the pace was Fnrttc pace. And it was flat. Pancake-styles. 

*pondering furiously*


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2010)

Eurygnomes said:


> I'm very very tempted to (foolishly) put my name down for this. But I've never ridden a 100m let alone 120. I think it'd be pushing my limits a bit too much unless the pace was Fnrttc pace. And it was flat. Pancake-styles.
> 
> *pondering furiously*



You won't know if you can do it unless you try! I don't want to either put you off or encourage you to do something too stretching, but a couple of things to consider:

It is quite flat, but not pancake-like! There are rolling hills, especially in Suffolk. They are not long or steep, but they are noticeable. Check the GPS traces that are posted on the other thread, or have a look at the OS maps with contours.

It is not such an easy route to bail out of half-way (something for us all to think about - need some warm clothes etc in case of non-trivial mechanicals, etc). It goes through less-populated countryside than most of the FNRttC routes. 

I would personally want to have got the distance under my belt on a day ride before attempting it overnight. You've done night rides. And if you've done a similar distance already, then most of the doubt is taken out of the equation. And there's plenty of time before October!


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Definitely London Fields. However, if we set off at the traditional 8-9 pm, then we'd arrive at silly o'clock, so I reckon possibly a later departure time, perhaps midnight might make more sense, as that way we'd arrive at a more respectable time.




Makes sense. 

The other thought I had was to do it in the day time, so we could see the route - but the flaw in that is getting to Dunwich in the evening, hitting the pub, and having a long trip home!


----------



## zigzag (28 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> The other thought I had was to do it in the day time, so we could see the route - but the flaw in that is getting to Dunwich in the evening, hitting the pub, and having a long trip home!



if i was doing it, i'd like to set off from london fields at 5am, when it's getting light to enjoy the scenery. there should be little traffic in the early hours. reach sudbury around 9-10am, have a break, then continue towards dunwich aiming to be there at 2-3pm. have a meal, a pint or 2, enjoy the sunshine, leave for ipswich at 4pm, catch the 6pm train to london, and be back home at good time. no sleepless nights, more options for food stops and bail out if something happens. of course if someone is determined to do a round trip on a bike, the evening start would be better.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Jul 2010)

It's so much easier to stay awake all night than it is to get up at 4am to get to LF for 5am though...


----------



## Biscuit (28 Jul 2010)

The Tesco is indeed 24-7 however the macky d's isn't. I'm currently in two minds weather I should do the Dusk till Dawn in Thetford forest that weekend, or have another go with you guys.
If so, as I live all by myself...a minor ( 5 mile ) detour would take us right past my house, at the halfway point. Although my Dog may attempt to chew the arse out of your shorts if you got there before me.

I like the idea of a daytime ride for some reason. Although getting to Dunwich sober may be a problem.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jul 2010)

I had initially thought about doing this as a day ride, just to see what we miss on the normal Dun Run. As mentioned above, a 5 am start just isn't going to happen for me! So it's easiest to keep it as a night ride.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jul 2010)

Eurygnomes said:


> I'm very very tempted to (foolishly) put my name down for this. But I've never ridden a 100m let alone 120. I think it'd be pushing my limits a bit too much unless the pace was Fnrttc pace. And it was flat. Pancake-styles.
> 
> *pondering furiously*



First off, I can't recall seeing you going slowly on the FNRttC. Perhaps it was the lure of the beer cider at the end, keeping you pedalling, who knows. Secondly, the Dun Run is 113 miles, so I've saved you 7 miles already. The Whitstable ride is probably fairly comparable in the rolling nature, as it doesn't have any big long steep hills unlike Brighton. So see how you feel after doing that, which is 65 miles or so. 

Once you've got that under your belt, you'll be thinking, well it's only a little more, what's the problem.


----------



## Eurygnomes (28 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> First off, I can't recall seeing you going slowly on the FNRttC.



You must've beat me up the beacon then!  That was pretty slow. I need could do with some hill training. 



Flying Dodo said:


> Secondly, the Dun Run is 113 miles, so I've saved you 7 miles already. The Whitstable ride is probably fairly comparable in the rolling nature, as it doesn't have any big long steep hills unlike Brighton. So see how you feel after doing that, which is 65 miles or so.
> 
> Once you've got that under your belt, you'll be thinking, well it's only a little more, what's the problem.



Good thinkin'. Will do. In which case, can you please pencil me in for this ride until I make it home from Whitstable and confirm in either direction?

And to the gentleman who suggested I get a 100m under my belt prior to the DDII (sorry I can't recall your screenname right now); thanks for the advice too. 

Milles merci!
'N


----------



## Eurygnomes (28 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> It's so much easier to stay awake all night than it is to get up at 4am to get to LF for 5am though...



+1!!!!

The only alternative is to stay up till 4am THEN cycle to LF...


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2010)

Naomi - you'll do this easily - Adam is really considerate saving you 7 already. It's just the return via Luton and then drop down into N London that might start biting a bit! ...but you'll be hallucinating superbly by then so it's ok.


----------



## Eurygnomes (28 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Naomi - you'll do this easily - Adam is really considerate saving you 7 already. It's just the return via Luton and then drop down into N London that might start biting a bit! ...but you'll be hallucinating superbly by then so it's ok.



BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!

'Nomes turns around and cycles back. Yeah, right. 

As it was, while pondering furiously, my fingers slipped a few times over the internet, and I found out it's (a mere) 26 further miles to my Grandmothers' on the coast in Alderton. A glass of claret, an episode of Poirot and the quietude of a room facing the some fields and the sea could be as big a carrot as the cider. 

Or, her boyfriend could just come collect Red and me!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jul 2010)

Eurygnomes said:


> You must've beat me up the beacon then!  That was pretty slow. I need could do with some hill training.



The rest of the time you were going OK!

Anyway, I had a special reason for rushing past you on Ditchling. After Wivelsfield, I suddenly remembered I had all the chalks in my rucksack, so I raced off from the back to hand those over to Martin at the greenhouses, so he could get busy with the road art work. I then went back to Des, to ensure the tail enders were still OK. 

By the time we got back to the greenhouses, I could see Simon was likely to set off soon, despite the efforts of people to delay him. Therefore I had to rush up Ditchling to be sure I got to the top before him, to put up the inner tube poster and to ensure I could video Simon's arrival.


Anyway, hills do get easier with practice. The first time I did Ditchling, I was on the lowest gear of my triple bike, but after a few occasions, I ended up having a few gears to spare.


----------



## gbs (28 Jul 2010)

I'm tempted - will see how I feel after a 100 miler; that will be quite a stepup from my "normal" 100-120k solo runs.


----------



## Mark Grant (28 Jul 2010)

I could be a definite possible for this.

Mark.


----------



## Canardly (28 Jul 2010)

I am hugely intruiged about the geographic spread of you lot. These runs sound like a real hoot but I am puzzled, given the horror stories about rail and bikes, how you all manage to get home (notwithstanding chips, beer, wine etc) and the level of confidence you express in not being stranded miles away. Those of you that do a couple of hundred miles on your fixie up ben nevis before going to work work I can understand, but we lesser mortals......


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2010)

goorn my son.. you know you want to.. another 100+ miler for ya..









M Grant said:


> I could be a definite possible for this.
> 
> Mark.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jul 2010)

Canardly said:


> I am hugely intruiged about the geographic spread of you lot. These runs sound like a real hoot but I am puzzled, given the horror stories about rail and bikes, how you all manage to get home (notwithstanding chips, beer, wine etc) and the level of confidence you express in not being stranded miles away. Those of you that do a couple of hundred miles on your fixie up ben nevis before going to work work I can understand, but we lesser mortals......




All good questions.

Firstly, you need to have a certain level of confidence in your bike. For example, as part of the FNRttC initiation ceremony, you're required to confirm you've read the FAQ, and  this neatly summarises the key things to go over before hand. Generally on rides you'll usually have a number of people who carry enough tools for minor repairs. Granted, if a wheel goes completely, then you're stuck. On this sort of ride at night, there's a lot of open countryside so getting back to civilisation could mean a long wait. However, the chances of that arising are very, very slim.

Train-wise for the journey back, it's not normally an issue. It's been very rare when a rail official has stuck to the rules and limited the number of bikes allowed on, and normally that's only on the 1 or 2 car units. For something like this, some may cycle back, or it's just over 20 miles to Ipswich where the trains have good old fashioned guards vans capable of holding 20+ bikes. If there's engineering works, then you can always cycle to the next usable station! Although before starting this, in any event I'd checked to make sure there weren't any planned works on the line.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jul 2010)

if your wheel goes completely, SteveVW sends a camper van with a spare and a splendid box of tools

Surely ride somewhere less desolate and hard to get back from?


----------



## stevevw (29 Jul 2010)

If I can get a pass any of you fancy joining me for the return?

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=160813


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> If I can get a pass any of you fancy joining me for the return?
> 
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=160813



 

However.... your elevation chart scares me....


----------



## Biscuit (29 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> If I can get a pass any of you fancy joining me for the return?
> 
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=160813



When are you planning to do this Steve. Your route literally comes through my living room.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Jul 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> However.... your elevation chart scares me....



Just change the scale!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Jul 2010)

Biscuit said:


> When are you planning to do this Steve. Your route literally comes through my living room.



Steve, I'm interested. I may head a bit to the left when we pass Biscuit's sofa, to head back into London.

Biscuit, I'm assuming we're still talking about 1st October (unless I've lost the thread)

Frank


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jul 2010)

If you're planning on riding back, that should be on the 2nd October.


----------



## stevevw (29 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you're planning on riding back, that should be on the 2nd October.




Yes 2nd. About time I had a go at 200 miles. I was planning to ride to Liverpool but Rox has now moved back down south so *IF* I can get away with another night ride this could be the one.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> About time I had a go at 200 miles. I was planning to ride to Liverpool but Rox has now moved back down south.


Did she move at short notice!







Hope you get a pass-out

Frank


----------



## stevevw (30 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Did she move at short notice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes she did. 2 weeks notice before she started her new job down here, rather than having to get out of Liverpool quick smart.


----------



## Biscuit (30 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> Yes she did. 2 weeks notice before she started her new job down here, rather than having to get out of Liverpool quick smart.




Thinking about this (Dun Run II) on the bike in, this morning. ( My alternate ride that weekend is the Dusk Till Dawn at Thetford.)

i) The MTB boys are still titting around deciding whether the D2D will be teams of 2 or 4 and if everyone wants to share the gazeebo etc.
ii) Thetford riding always makes my back ache, there's just no rest on any of the sections.
iii) Despite being in a relay of 4, you still won't get any kip while the other 3 do their laps in turn.
iv) The dunrun with gears would be good, plus I could swim, which I didn't last time, and now regret.
v) The route comes past my house near enough.
vi) There wasn't a vi).. I'd arrived at work by then. I'm a slow thinker.

So I was thinking perhaps I might do this.....

Pick up with the peloton as it goes through Sudbury. Actually if you want to divert using Stevevw's handy route, you could come right past my house ( half way) around about 1am. This has several benefits.
i) it allows me to join in the back of the peloton with bugger all effort, and it's only 60 miles to Dunwich, which means I may have some chance of making the 60 miles back again in the morning.
ii) you all get fed, coffee'd, use the toilet etc halfway. I'm thinking soup, bacon rolls that sort of thing.
iii) anyone doing the double gets the same treatment on the way back to either Londinium or Herts.
iv) Nethergate brewery are based in my village.

As an alternative I could bike to Sudbury for the first part, loaded down with sandwiches in a rucksack, and meet you all there??

Any takers for this shining example of clarity on the bike thinking. Or is it all tosh?

BTW Oct 23rd is a Sat and a full moon.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2010)

Tynan is officially a maybe


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jul 2010)

Biscuit, that's a very kind offer of hospitality. However, it's likely we'll be looking at a later departure from London around midnight, so that we arrive at Dunwich at a more respectable time when things are open (the tea rooms open at 10, whilst the Flora Cafe on the beach opens at 11). So I'm not so sure you'll want a group of cyclists waking your neighbours at 5 am! However, if you want to tag along at that time, that'll be fine. As mentioned at the start, we'll stop off anyway at the Tesco's in Sudbury.

I'd decided not to wait until the full moon in case there's a FNRttC being run then, and the 1st was the first available date for me!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Forcibly, yes it was stern resistance on my part.



Thought it was admirable resistance though, stern maybe, but...Funny how "Pinot, more" sounds just like pee no more.


----------



## Biscuit (30 Jul 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Biscuit, that's a very kind offer of hospitality. However, it's likely we'll be looking at a later departure from London around midnight, so that we arrive at Dunwich at a more respectable time when things are open (the tea rooms open at 10, whilst the Flora Cafe on the beach opens at 11). So I'm not so sure you'll want a group of cyclists waking your neighbours at 5 am! However, if you want to tag along at that time, that'll be fine. As mentioned at the start, we'll stop off anyway at the Tesco's in Sudbury.
> 
> I'd decided not to wait until the full moon in case there's a FNRttC being run then, and the 1st was the first available date for me!



Fair Enough ! :-)


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Sep 2010)

{Bump}

For the return journey on the Saturday, as I very much doubt I'll be cycling back, train tickets from Darsham to London Liverpool Street (with no need to change at Ipswich) can be obtained for between £8 and £10. I'm booked with the bike on the 13.38 departure.


----------



## benborp (5 Sep 2010)

I'd love to do this ride. I probably won't know until a week or so before hand as to whether I'll be free or not.


----------



## benborp (5 Sep 2010)

Is there a particular trigger? How fragile is their state of mind at the moment? Would a single shocking act do the trick or does it require a steady, unrelenting undermining of their personality?


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2010)

AdrianC said:


> To a casual observer this may be surprising but there are in fact some things that I wouldn't do.




I used to think that Adrian, but your wicked side crept out at the Beacon yesterday!!


----------



## marna (5 Sep 2010)

Adrian was right next to me for a good portion of the Beacon - at least on one of his ascents - and did not push me into the ditch even once!

I am actually quite tempted by this madness you're proposing, but;

1. I am plenty slower than you lot! We did the dd this year, but were nearly 12 hours from park to beach. We could have been a bit speedier, I think - bike traffic, and a 30min wait in Fitchingfield because of an accident ahead, and so on, delayed us. But I am not super-swift, and I get slower as the ride gets longer. I will need at least ten hours to get to the end. I'm a bit speedier than the average fnrttc speed, despite liking to lurk at the back, but not that much. 

2. I am totally dropping out if the forecast says wet or icy. Me and cold dampness are not good cycling chums.

So I'll not be sad if you say you'd rather not have me along. But I did very much enjoy the 
gentle rollingness of the Suffolk countryside last time, (no alarming hills - up or down!) and am in theory up for this, weather permitting.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Sep 2010)

Marna, it would be lovely to have you come along, no matter how slow you think you are, because you're not. 

It also doesn't matter what colour your hair will be then, either.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2010)

I've gone from 'definitely maybe' to 'definitely not' as I can't get a pass.

Enjoy yourselves one and all.


----------



## Biscuit (6 Sep 2010)

Fraid I'm out too ! Enjoy.


----------



## marna (6 Sep 2010)

Hurrah! Ok, as long as the weather behaves I'll be there. I might even dye my hair an extra-alarming colour just for the ride.


----------



## User10119 (6 Sep 2010)

marna said:


> We did the dd this year, but were nearly 12 hours from park to beach.




Lightweight! I think we took the best part of 15 hours.... although that did include one stop to buy milk, a pub stop, a few cake stops, a fairly lengthy pause at the feed stop and a stop to brew up


----------



## marna (6 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1142604"]
Lightweight! I think we took the best part of 15 hours.... although that did include one stop to buy milk, a pub stop, a few cake stops, a fairly lengthy pause at the feed stop and a stop to brew up 
[/quote]

Yeahbut, you people were carrying your entire houses on your bikes, like little roaming cycling snails. I would still be in Essex if I'd tried that.


----------



## Wobblers (6 Sep 2010)

I missed the Dun Run, so this sounds just the ticket. Count me in.


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2010)

If I can get a pass then I'll go for it, won't know until near the time.....at least Marna won't be the slowest then!


----------



## marna (7 Sep 2010)

What's the plan for getting home? It's not 'cycle', btw. I have a gig to be at on Saturday night, and also my legs would object.


----------



## User10571 (7 Sep 2010)

marna said:


> What's the plan for getting home? It's not 'cycle', btw. I have a gig to be at on Saturday night, and also my legs would object.


Train from Darsham to Liverpool St. About 6 miles from the beach. Only one train every 2 hrs. A tenner if you book your tix now. Be aware at least 3 people are already booked on the 13.38 service.

Or a (more frequent) train from Diss, Stowmarket or Ipswich - all of which involve a longer (about 27 miles) ride.


----------



## marna (7 Sep 2010)

User10571 said:


> Train from Darsham to Liverpool St. About 6 mies from the beach. Only one train every 2 hrs. A tenner if you book your tix now. Be aware at least 3 people are already booked on the 13.38 service.
> 
> Or a (more frequent) train from Diss, Stowmarket or Ipswich - all of which involve a longer (about 27 miles) ride.



I like the Darsham option! I'm not sure that I fancy trekking sleep-deprived all the way back to Ipswich. Now! Do I book myself onto the 13:38 despite it being out of bike spaces, or do I go for a later one? I'm not sure I want to spend all afternoon sitting alone in Dunwich.

If it's the train that goes right through to Lpoo Street, then it'll have one of those toilet/foldyseat setups, which will cheerfully fit more than three bikes. I've seen those trains with seven or eight bikes on, before.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2010)

Well, a few days ago, I booked this iron horse 13.38, for a trip backwards and I saw no option to reserve a bike space.
I will not bother if I have to meander through jobsworths fields to get this sorted out.


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2010)

Is anyone planning on cycling back?


----------



## marna (7 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Well, a few days ago, I booked this iron horse 13.38, for a trip backwards and I saw no option to reserve a bike space.
> I will not bother if I have to meander through jobsworths fields to get this sorted out.



You can book bike spaces if you go to http://tickets.eastcoast.co.uk/ - but I bet there are max. two of them, if any at all. I'm just going to book that train, too. I've seen LOADS of bikes cram into that train in the past.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2010)

martint235 said:


> Is anyone planning on cycling back?



You are! 
Buy a ticket Martin - go for a return next time - it is a wearing ride. Not hard, but the uppy, downy nature will take its toll of your delicate physique


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2010)

I'm hatching a plan, as yet untested in the war office dept, of cycling back to Brighton over the course of a few days on a circuitous route.


----------



## iLB (7 Sep 2010)

martint235 said:


> Is anyone planning on cycling back?



once was enough thanks


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You are!
> Buy a ticket Martin - go for a return next time - it is a wearing ride. Not hard, but the uppy, downy nature will take its toll of your delicate physique



Where's the fun in cycling somewhere then getting the train back??


----------



## stevevw (7 Sep 2010)

Sort of planning on riding back home to north Herts, but that does depend if 

1. I am allowed out in the dark (the wife does not like me doing night rides)

2. How fast the pace is during the night. Went to Hustanton the other week with the speedy boys intending on riding home but the 18+mph average in to a head wind nearly killed me so had to get the train back.


----------



## Andrij (7 Sep 2010)

stevevw said:


> Sort of planning on riding back home to north Herts, but that does depend if
> 
> 1. I am allowed out in the dark (the wife does not like me doing night rides)



Tell her it won't be dark. Plenty of us have very powerful lights.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Sep 2010)

stevevw said:


> Sort of planning on riding back home to north Herts, but that does depend if
> 
> 1. I am allowed out in the dark (the wife does not like me doing night rides)
> 
> 2. How fast the pace is during the night. Went to Hustanton the other week with the speedy boys intending on riding home but the 18+mph average in to a head wind nearly killed me so had to get the train back.



I can assure you that we'll be slower than your speedy pals.


----------



## zigzag (7 Sep 2010)

martint235 said:


> Where's the fun in cycling somewhere then getting the train back??



well, from my experience this year i must agree with aperitif. i've done a warm-up fnrttc ride to brighton the night before - felt good after that. dunrun itself was quite easy as well, just needed some sleep in the middle and after the ride (thanks to stevevw for providing all the luxuries). ride to dunwich was with the tailwind and in a very suitable weather, warm night, no rain.
the ride back to london however was a struggle. headwind, rolling terrain, tiredness, lack of sleep and riding solo made it much more less enjoyable than i thought it would be. left dunwich at 10am, was home at 7:30pm, had two food stops on the way.
so.. would i be up for another dunrun? - mmm.. possibly. would i ride back? - most definitely.


----------



## iLB (7 Sep 2010)

rimas! how was your italian adventure? molto bene i hope...


----------



## zigzag (8 Sep 2010)

iLB said:


> rimas! how was your italian adventure? molto bene i hope...



hi Andy it went very well indeed - one of the most impressive and exciting holidays i've had. my short post can be found here, and photos (most taken by the lady in pic 116) here.

Some of you have met my friend Manis on a fnrttc to whitstable earlier this year, we've ridden all 1000 miles together. He's done extremely well, considering that he didn't train much (one 400 and one 600km rides this summer), and he's only 20!

p.s. photos are a bit mixed up, but you should get the idea what's after what


----------



## Aperitif (8 Sep 2010)

Pretty impressive photos - giving an excellent 'mis en scene' Rimas - luckily it doesn't include the sound effects of all the climbing! Well done.
As for Manis - 20? "One 600km and one 400km" - what a wimp! 

Great stuff!


----------



## Tynan (10 Sep 2010)

christ, it's suddenly soon!

I want to ride back via a pub lunch or two, my tentative plans to ride back in the summer were spoiled by a major technical


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2010)

marna said:


> You can book bike spaces if you go to http://tickets.eastcoast.co.uk/ - but I bet there are max. two of them, if any at all. I'm just going to book that train, too. I've seen LOADS of bikes cram into that train in the past.


Hope so, just booked the 1338.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2010)

StuAff said:


> Hope so, just booked the 1338.



I booked it a couple of weeks ago Stu - '...no spaces sir - check with the guard.'


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I booked it a couple of weeks ago Stu - '...no spaces sir - check with the guard.'




Hopefully, it'll be OK on the day......!


----------



## TimO (13 Sep 2010)

I could have sworn that I posted in this thread, but couldn't find an entry. After some head scratching I eventually realised that I had posted in the yacf equivalent. Doh!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Sep 2010)

For anyone currently looking at trains, the National Rail database currently has a problem, so it makes out there aren't any trains back to London. I've spoken to a human at NEAA, who's confirmed trains are running, although there is an amended timetable due to them having to juggle trains around.

For some services, a change will have to be made at Ipswich. However, the 13.38 service which I and a few others have already bought tickets for, is still running through to London.

Weather-wise, it could be wet, although we might be lucky, as Friday during the day currently looks like it'll be dry with rain moving slowly from the west.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Sep 2010)

I am afraid I am going to have to cry off, having managed to double book myself for this weekend.

Best of luck to all riders, hope you get the same tailwind we had back in July, and look forward to reading about it.

Frank


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Sep 2010)

No worries Frank.

Just a final reminder for any hardy souls, we'll be leaving on Friday at midnight from London Fields (Pub on the Park, Martello Street, Hackney). I've no idea if the park is still open at that time, but would suggest it's best not to cycle through it at that time, to avoid incidents with glass or any other ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## TimO (29 Sep 2010)

Bugger. I'm off sick today, so I don't think there's any likelihood of me feeling well enough on Friday to cycle 110 miles. It's some sort of random mild lurgy, and I cycled to work on Monday, yesterday I went in on Public Transport (hoping that it was the last little bit of illness), but today I feel even worse and can't face going out at all.

Even if this does get better, I'm going to be a bit drained, and not really have enough omph to complete the ride at a sensible speed, and I have my doubts it's going to clear away in two more days anyway.






It's just as well the ticketing system got buggered up and I didn't manage to order a ticket earlier in the week. For once computer problems have saved me some money!

Have fun.


----------



## redjedi (29 Sep 2010)

TimO said:


> Bugger. I'm off sick today, so I don't think there's any likelihood of me feeling well enough on Friday to cycle 110 miles. It's some sort of random mild lurgy, and I cycled to work on Monday, yesterday I went in on Public Transport (hoping that it was the last little bit of illness), but today I feel even worse and can't face going out at all.
> 
> Even if this does get better, I'm going to be a bit drained, and not really have enough omph to complete the ride at a sensible speed, and I have my doubts it's going to clear away in two more days anyway.
> 
> ...



+1 and almost exactly the same symptoms. 

I was leaving my decision until the last minute, so it's also a definite no from me.

Have fun, and wrap up warm.


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2010)

I'm still in, even though the weather forecast looks rather inclement!

GWS you two.


----------



## marna (29 Sep 2010)

+2 to lurgified dropping out. I have some manner of horrible cold and am tucked up at home feeling sorry for myself right now. Bah whinge etc.

I have a ticket booked on the 13:38 train back, if anyone wants it and can meet up in London tomorrow/Friday to nab it from me?


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2010)

marna said:


> +2 to lurgified dropping out. I have some manner of horrible cold and am tucked up at home feeling sorry for myself right now. Bah whinge etc.
> 
> I have a ticket booked on the 13:38 train back, if anyone wants it and can meet up in London tomorrow/Friday to nab it from me?


And another get well soon!
Can't help with the ticket, got one already...

Who's still in apart from me & Adam?


----------



## User10571 (29 Sep 2010)

StuAff said:


> Who's still in apart from me & Adam?



Me - providing the weather doesn't look like doing anything too inclement....


----------



## Andrij (29 Sep 2010)

And me.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2010)

I'm going to dip out due to a family problem


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2010)

Metcheck & the Beeb both think wet, Metcheck's the only one that shows wind speeds- if it's right, not too blowy though.


----------



## Mista Preston (29 Sep 2010)

cant make this ride now due to sodding work.

have a good one all


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> cant make this ride now due to sodding work.
> 
> have a good one all



If the weather is anything like tonight's precipitation, it isn't going to make for a happy ride! I'm glancing out of the work window thinking 'train?'  

Anyway, are you cycling to the Midlands Clive, or being delivered there by TNT or DHL etc?


----------



## Tynan (29 Sep 2010)

Sadly and regrettably I have to withdraw my vague interest, the wife is away all weekend and left me alone witht he kids plus two cousins

bravo to anyone going


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2010)

Weather forecast is not improving....Metcheck reckons about 6mm of rain in both London & Ipswich areas between 2200-0100 Friday night. Dry thereafter though. Wind max 15 mph or so.
If anyone else still wants to go ahead, I'm happy to join in (have wet weather gear, will travel!). But if we're cancelling, I'd need to know Friday morning at the latest.


----------



## benborp (30 Sep 2010)

I'm afraid I'm pulling out because things are a bit wobbly at work. At least that stops me from having to um and ah about the weather.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2010)

Sounds silly but I am happy to 'go with the flow'...


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Sep 2010)

Well, I'm more of a glass half full type of chap.

The roads will be wet leaving London, but I think there won't be much rain apart from a few drops, and it'll dry up out of London. There'll be a south westerly wind blowing across the undulating countryside and it will be glorious sunshine on the beach at Dunwich.


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2010)

I think that's probably a little optimistic Adam, judging by all the forecasts, but still in.....


----------



## Wobblers (30 Sep 2010)

I _could_ join you for a wet 100 plus miles to Dunwich. Or I could go down the pub for a friends "submitted my thesis!" celebration. Hmmm. 

I think you know the answer: enjoy the ride! I'll toast you a pint at the bar. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2010)

McWobble said:


> I _could_ join you for a wet 100 plus miles to Dunwich. Or I could go down the pub for a friends "submitted my thesis!" celebration. Hmmm.
> 
> I think you know the answer: enjoy the ride! I'll toast you a pint at the bar. Hope it's a good one.


Combine the two?


----------



## Wobblers (1 Oct 2010)

StuAff said:


> Combine the two?



What could _possibly_ go wrong??!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

McWobble said:


> What could _possibly_ go wrong??!



I speak with no experience (such a vast range of topics there...) but you would most certainly have 'a bad hair day' Andrew. It is raining tortoiseshells and dalmatians here...the pub seems a good place. Remember to drink the Dows 10 yr old..not just any port in a storm.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Oct 2010)

The rain shall pass.

We'll be thinking of those poor souls trapped in an alcoholic haze, as we zoom through the deserted streets aiming for that nirvana on the beach.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> The rain shall pass.
> 
> We'll be thinking of those poor souls trapped in an alcoholic haze, as we zoom through the deserted streets aiming for that nirvana on the beach.



Quite. I have swapped bicycles for a blue one tonight. It was going to be the light brown...the 'dun' which one... It is still vigorously plipping down in Londinium suburbania, Adam FYI.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Quite. I have swapped bicycles for a blue one tonight. It was going to be the light brown...the 'dun' which one... It is still vigorously plipping down in Londinium suburbania, Adam FYI.




I know - I was in High Holburn at lunchtime and thought it was high time to hightail it out of there.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 Oct 2010)

Have fun tonight guys.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> Have fun tonight guys.


Thanks Chris - Adam's high jinks will see to that, although quite how he will build in an 'Adam Special' (a short, stony stretch adjacent to a main road, usually offering horizontal calf-scratching bramble or stinging nettles, with a smattering of broken bottle etc...) I do not know, or want to


----------



## User10571 (1 Oct 2010)

Well, I'm sitting here looking out of the window and, if I'm truthful, feeling pretty uninspired at the prospect of cycling in what I see outside.

However, I have bought foodstuffs for a half - way stop, I have fitted freshly charged lights to the bike and even slung some oil on the chain. 

Clothing is in the process of being selected, a meal is in the process of being cooked - prior to a couple of hours kip.

I guess that means I'm going.

Unless, of course, it is tipping it down.


----------



## zigzag (1 Oct 2010)

i'd like to do this ride and cycle to london, but tomorrow's weather is a bit discouraging.. i don't fancy cycling on my own in the rain for few hours. so, blaming the weather, i'll pass this time. good luck to all guys riding, it will be a pleasant ride tonight.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2010)

I'm out now I'm afraid, been enjoying my week off too much and now got the hangover from hell. Have a good ride


----------



## StuAff (1 Oct 2010)

Still in. Should be on the 2319 arrival at Waterloo, route to Hackney is on the Garmin. Kit etc ready, ticket bought. If I somehow miss that train, into London Bridge 2347 (have a route for that too).


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Oct 2010)

Have a good one guys. Looking forward to pics and the write up.


----------



## TimO (1 Oct 2010)

I'll also be interested to read the ride report. Looking at the weather radar, you may well be lucky and have a dry night later on.

I'm loosely planning on doing a WARTY tomorrow, but that'll be 50 miles of leisurely pootle, hopefully dry, and with reasonably frequent stops for cake, lunch and beer. Rather a lot easier than 110 miles out to Dunwich, which I think I was wise to decide my body isn't up to doing.

Have fun.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

Had a lie down for an hour and looked out to drying roads. Wandered downstairs and 'kaboom' - it's tipping down again! 

Stout weather indeed.


----------



## Tynan (1 Oct 2010)

I'm in at E4 so near Epping and the rain has stopped and it seems lke the rain has finished

bravo to all going, now I can't go I really do fancy it funny that


----------



## her_welshness (1 Oct 2010)

Hope you chaps have a fantastic nights ride! Now has Adam remembered to arrange candle light to show you the way?  

Nos Da!


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Oct 2010)

Tynan said:


> I'm in at E4 so near Epping and the rain has stopped and it seems lke the rain has finished
> 
> bravo to all going, now I can't go I really do fancy it funny that




It's stopped raining in Luton and I'm all ready to go. One minor hiccup is that I've left my phone at work, so hopefully no-one will get lost.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

her_welshness said:


> Hope you chaps have a fantastic nights ride! Now has Adam remembered to arrange candle light to show you the way?
> 
> Nos Da!



Katie! - where have you been hiding? How's the drawing?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's stopped raining in Luton and I'm all ready to go. One minor hiccup is that I've left my phone at work, so hopefully no-one will get lost.



You can borrow mine Adam - in case anyone needs to call you...


----------



## her_welshness (1 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Katie! - where have you been hiding? How's the drawing?



Hiding in public libraries dear boy, hope you are well - we must have a meet-up soon, especially so that I can draw your legs!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2010)

heard from User10571 - they're about 20 miles from Dunwich


----------



## frank9755 (2 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> heard from User10571 - they're about 20 miles from Dunwich



That's good! Weather was probably ok last night and should have been very pleasant when they reached the beach. Still glad I dropped out though!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Outside Flora's Cafe actually, in short sleeves, under the brilliant sun. Greetings from Adam, User10571, Stu and moi. Do not ask Stu about his dodgy back tyre - last. spotted at East Wittering - under any circumstances...8 hours easy riding for 114 miles - we set off at 1am. We need more people - "let's be 'avin' you! ...well, next time maybe.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Outside Flora's Cafe actually, in short sleeves, under the brilliant sun. Greetings from Adam, User10571, Stu and moi. Do not ask Stu about his dodgy back tyre - last. spotted at East Wittering - under any circumstances...8 hours easy riding for 114 miles - we set off at 1am. We need more people - "let's be 'avin' you! ...well, next time maybe.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2010)

Flora's Cafe is serving doubles then?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Speicher said:


> Flora's Cafe is serving doubles then?



It's Aperiposted.

Now I'm at work, Stu is meeting his Waterloo, Adam is going to ring the Luton bell and User10571 wishes he was in Spain!  It's miserable, gloomy rain. It must be Welsh rain because there's some for ewe, ewe and ewe...


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2010)

damn! At 8.30 last night Susie said 'well, why don't you go' - which came a bit out of the blue. Sadly I was half a bottle of prosecco to the good.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

It was great! And 'we' were 1/4 bottle of XO to the good...eventually, well me mostly. Medicine works in weird ways for the senior soul. The beach was a blaze of sunshine, the dawn 'classic Haywainian' - possible some nice photo if Adam got it. Very uplifting.
A badger, three rabbits, grouse, pheasant, a white mouse and an Audax checkpoint at Floras were ticked as 'seen'.


----------



## User10571 (2 Oct 2010)

As Friday approached, I found myself developing an increasing patch of unease about this ride – a bit like an oil stain one tries to make vanish with solvents, but all that happens is the stain spreads bigger and bigger. Not so much because the prospective participants in this ride were dropping like flies for one reason or another as the week progressed, nor because I had secured a train ticket and bike rezzie – I was prepared to forego the cost of that.

What disturbed me were the weather prospects (never mind the forecast) and, additionally, the meteorological display of wet and wind it was my misfortune to encounter on the afternoon of the ride. Between them, they caused me to think seriously about a no-show. I really, _really_ do not enjoy being cold and wet and far away from home without a cast iron (and warm and comfy) exit strategy in place.



So, when I left my (warm and dry) home in the drizzle at 23:00 to meet with the Gang of Not Very Many at London Fields, I found myself slightly questioning my sanity. 

And doing so again, 500 metres from my warm dry home, when I stopped in a bus shelter to put on some oh-so-groovy waterproof overshoes on the basis that starting a long ride with wet feet was a bit of a cr@p idea.



Adam was already at the Inn on the Park when I arrived. ‘Teef shortly followed, but we had to hang around for a while for StuAff, who was engaged in what (once he had explained to us) sounded like the Venice-Simplon alternative tour of the railways of West Sussex.



The drizzle stopped, the stars came out, and we were “On our way”™ shortly before 01:00 am to do business with the badlands of NE London which, if I am honest, were dispatched with considerably more ease than is usually the custom on the Dun Run. No one threw insults or beer cans – at this time of night there were precious few folk about. Our progress through Epping was unimpeded. At the Shell garage at Waltham Abbey (a traditional DR stopping point) we took refreshment, and by the time we passed through Epping itself and taken the B181 to North Weald the night was ours.
And that is how it stayed.



A waning moon remained with us for much of the night, at times hiding coquettishly behind a veil of mist, at other times clear, with an escort of stars sparkling around it. I commented that it looked like a moon from an illustration in a kids nursery rhyme. The pace was progressive (though Stu may contest this) and we made good time (some of us chasing rabbits) to what would usually be the half way stop roundabout Great Waldingfield. On this occasion we elected to refresh ourselves courtesy of the 24 hour Tesco in Sudbury – and that turned out very well.



We left Sudbury shortly before 06:00 at which point dawn started to paint a palette of colours across the sky. From reds, to oranges to peach to gold, the sky was ablaze with hue in contrast to the muted silhouettes of trees, spires and steeples sandwiched between the layers of mist at ground level. I hope that some of the pics taken will do justice to that which we witnessed. I confess to being very chuffed to have seen this dawn.



Needham Market came and went, and for me, what followed was the hardest part of the ride. I have always struggled with the last 25 miles or so of the Dun Run, not sure why – I have ridden longer distances on other occasions, and the terrain on this section is not exactly taxing…. who knows…. maybe something do with wanting to get it over and done with…



We arrived at the Flora café in Dunwich close to 11:00.There was an Audax control doing its thing outside. We acknowledged each other. We had some food and drink. Several passing people (cyclists, walkers,bird-watchers) approached us and chatted, asking where we had cycled from / to – and some (regular cyclists) were amazed at the concept of night-time cycling.



For me, it was exceptionally nice to spend a couple of hours occupying The Flora’s outdoor tables in the sunshine, just chilling until we had to make a move for a homeward bound train. 



I think, without fear of contradiction (this is the 5[sup]th [/sup]time I have ridden to Dunwich) last Friday night’s ride, in your company was the best. 



Cheers guys.



Now, I really do need to get my head down.

And I'm really glad I didn't bottle this ride.


----------



## TimO (2 Oct 2010)

It sounds like it was a fine ride, and I'm sorry I missed it. At least the weather stayed pretty much dry, which is a lot better than it looked on some of the preceding days.

I'm glad I baled early, after doing a bit over 50 miles today on the WARTY (since I cheated and used the train between East Croydon and London Bridge), I'm still pretty washed out, so 110 miles would definitely have been too much for my system.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2010)

Cheers User10571. Nice reporting.


----------



## redflightuk (2 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers User10571. Nice reporting.



+1. Sounds like a great ride.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Perfect writing User10571 - nothing sensible I could possibly add. Descriptive bliss - although we did see a lot of Constables long before Suffolk loomed its misty head.
I'm going to see if there is suitable photo accompaniment to your nice words. It was a good group, blessed with time to watch the world pass by. Anyone who has done the Dun, does it in darkness mostly. Here, we could anticipate the daybreak, and a usual Dun-Run red flashing light fest turned into an (with the help of some nice road surfaces) opportunity to spectate and contemplate - such was the silence.

Your words capture all of that User10571.


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2010)

Well, that was an eventually night/day/evening. Began badly, ended badly, smashing in between (despite some discomfort!).
The bad start: I was due to finish work at 9pm (couldn't arrange to get off earlier as I usually do for FNRs). On account of the time issue & likelihood of rain, I brought my kit into work, commuted on the Viner (!), and my mum brought the gear for the night down. Plenty of time to make my usual train (2124 from Portsmouth & Southsea station- which is about two minutes from work). Or so I thought....there were major problems due to a signal failure at the next stop up the line, Fratton (it had been at least an hour since anything ran). When the trains did eventually get going again, it was very slowly- for safety reasons (and I'm certainly not arguing here!) they were only letting one train at a time move between Portsmouth Harbour and Fratton. The 2124 was first indicated as delayed, then cancelled altogether (there wasn't a train to fulfil the service, I imagine). I knew I could get a train from Three Bridges to London Bridge (well at least ordinarily...one I have kept in mind for FNRs as a last resort), and the very helpful guard (a keen cyclist himself!) confirmed that there would be a connection- trains run from there all night. So I got on a train at last. I had 'teef's mobile number & kept him updated with what was going on. Unfortunately, due to the delay (14 mins in this case) I missed one connection at Three Bridges (which would have got in to LB at 2347), and had to get the next one. That got me into LB at 0019, an hour later than I was intending to be in Waterloo. Having phoned 'teef, it was agreed that they'd all wait at the pub rather than meeting somewhere else. I had a LB-Hackney route set up on the Garmin just in case, and despite not managing to follow it, this time I actually worked out how to get back on course, and I made the pub at a quarter to one.
I'd gone for clothing on the assumption that it would be wet & cold- thankfully it was neither- but this gave me a problem early on. When we got to the Shell garage I took my base layer and skull cap off- I was damp from all the sweat! I won't argue with User10571's view (btw, a splendid report indeed) that the pace was progressive- ordinarily I don't think I'd have had a problem with it. Unfortunately for me, my personal circumstances weren't quite ordinary. I've got a couple of saddle sores (which hopefully won't need antibiotics like the last one- these two don't seem as bad, but they're bad enough). Helpfully located one either side, with nowhere to avoid aggravating them. Trying to keep up a decent pace when you're unable to find a comfortable position on the saddle is not exactly easy- I couldn't spend the whole time standing up, but I needed to take the pressure off as much as possible, hence much freewheeling. And when I was on the saddle, the pain was constant & didn't exactly help putting the power down. The other issue I had- fuelling. Ordinarily, I go for the little & often approach with food and drink. If I feel I need to have something, I will- I like to get a move on (for example when I went to Brighton and back last month, I did each leg in under four hours), but I can't manage it if the tank's running dry (one reason I like using the hydration bladder- I can drink safely and keep moving- me & drinking from a bottle on the move is not a good combination, more one that's dangerous). The problem last night was that I wasn't getting what I needed to keep up, in part because I was trying to keep up! Put those two factors together and I spent rather a lot of time chasing taillights, fortunately they let me catch up from time to time! And when I had fuelled, and perhaps they were flagging a little, we did even manage to ride in one group!
The early morning mist was indeed special, and it was framing some lovely countryside (some of which I've been through in the past, nice to see it at a slower pace), and Dunwich itself was a peach of a destination, it didn't need the glorious morning to make itself look good, though glad it did get one. Lovely to have breakfast/lunch/whatever you want to call it there. Great food, great company, great scenery...what more could I want (apart from the demise of those sores of course!)?
And the bad end....got to Waterloo no problem, train running as normal. But then using a crossing outside Fratton station, some bimbo clumped my rear wheel with her Pashley (would have to be a tank like that...). Rear wheel has now developed a distinct harshness. It could be a slow puncture (it seems to have lost more air again) but I have the nasty feeling the stupid young lady's broken something, so it might well need checking out. Grrr....
Despite that and the other problems, absolutely cracking night/day/evening, really glad I decided to take the risk on the weather. Thanks guys!
If you bailed on account of the expected bad weather....oh dear, never mind!
Dun Run III some time?

The few photos I took now uploaded here


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Thank you for taking my photo Stu - next time, get my good side (it's the one where you can see the soles of my feet).
Now. you're a naughty boy. You shouldn't have done that ride in any form of discomfort. If you found it hard to keep up because of that fact then you should have given yourself time to recover. Turning up on the off chance that there may be a similar 'thrust' to this as there is on a mixed ability Friday Night Ride was folly and you do yourself no favours - tomorrow your butt will be stinging harder than the Sizewell bee - and it will not appreciate you for causing that problem.
Poor Pashley girl - you framed her to escape the wrath of tyre spotters everywhere! Change the tube etc. Apart from that, well done for making your first 'London Fields to Dunwich ride...next Summer's ride, there will be all sorts of groups to latch on to - something with a pace that you might expect, which will help things along for you...Just bring sunglasses as the red flashing lights and 'overtake and sit in front of you brigade' is a pain. And, you will get left behind if you are not 100%. Prep. will be your key.
Can't read all that stuff about the train - tell me about the countryside and the early-morning birdsong, the owl and the duck chevron lancing across the seafront...I'm a simple sort.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

A soft back tyre?





First time achiever - well done.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

Morning has broken...





...and the views were so soft and gentle.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

The Suspects - hardly 'usual'!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Oct 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27476738@N04/5045400442/in/set-72157625081108110/ aaagh! The view of Southwold! Je suis desole but with an accent!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.flickr.co...57625081108110/ aaagh! The view of Southwold! Je suis desole *but with an accent*!



Ctrl, Alt 'e'

It s nice though!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

I would probably have concurred with the stay in bed club, but not having done a group ride recently, I wanted to 'set sail' on Friday - rain or no rain. Loads of time to get to Dunwich and eat without queueing, and a motorised return on the rails. Besides, Adrian kept me back from doing this ride earlier in the year. He insisted I stay and talk tailoring (For I am an expert ) on the Brighton seafront, whilst plying me with Pinot brittle.





The Pub on the Park was the cornerstone of Fixie Central. Locals who walked past glanced nervously at the lumps of extra stuff dangling from the bottoms of our frames. (No more about bits dangling from bottoms - Stu is probably wincing this morning).

Adam said "Wet roads but dry weather". Give the man a job at the Met Office. I have this built-in baselayer, the result of years of research...
Generally, it was warm but during the course of the evening, everything worn was appreciated, not least because it affords a few extra storage places for food, flasks and fones...

Apart from the sensory experiences, I liked the long stretches where it was possible to listen - no whooshing traffic in the distance, or hundreds of other riders...I kept looking for signs of dawn - one of the most satisfying rewards for a night rider.

I rode on my Veneto - which is essentially an aluminium frame, geared bike with raceblades fitted for politeness. It also had M+ 25s fitted which 
made for a 'treacly' ride but it behaved well. The point is, I have been riding my Planet X Ti - wow! What a difference in ride. The Ti is a dream, 
and so comfortable - all the time. Although the Veneto is set up ok, I was conscious of 'riding it'. Sounds a bit pretentious, but there was a massive difference in feel which makes me want to go for a carbon ride now - and compare what I also previously though was comfortable but a bit 'flexy' for me. Enough waffle.




Dawn, the silence, coolness, mist and dew formed a morning cocktail which we drank with our eyes.




Frequent stops to try and capture feelings - impossible, but worth a go. And then the day began for the local people, as the cars, lorries and vans were driven to Saturday morning pleasures.




Probably the most photographed boat in Dunwich - 'blue sea thinking'.
I even went to the beach! Saw the Sizewell B reactor in the distance - another monument to modern times.




The beach at Dunwich is a popular place and it was interesting to see it as an 'everyday' location, rather than being awash with cyclists, and the built in departure time meant we could watch the world go by, talk to people and soak up the sun.
(Are you listening Wales and London? "S-U-N"..."H-O-T"..."R-E-L-A-X"  )

Our return, from Darsham, led us to meander through the village way of life once again and await the thirteen thirty eight. To London. Long to rain over us. Thanks chaps - a 25 hour session of bike thought led to an untroubled 8 hours last night. 
Another 'AAA' for 2010! Good on you Adam.
Change that tube Stu - get the Sudocream applied. Remember, rucksacks are out for Whitstable. If you or marinyork turn up with anything over two kgs, all the straps will be cut and made into sandals for yacf members. And remember the 'carb loading'? In your tummy - not in your bag!


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2010)

I'll admit by Tuesday I was wondering about the sanity of doing this, judging by the expected weather, but by Wednesday night I reckoned a nice little window of opportunity would open up for us. * 

It had stopped raining before 8 pm at home, although when I arrived at St Pancras just before 11 pm, it was still drizzling, and there were enormous puddles everywhere.

Due to Stu's training problem, we didn't set off until 00.50. Unlike other parts of London, the north section seemed very devoid of people, no drunks or chavs in cars, so it was all very pleasant zooming up the A104 to Epping. About the only places still open at that time were exotic greengrocers. Oh, and I also spotted a traditional Indian pizza place (?)

Once we'd left North Weald, it really was very civilised to be cycling along on your own, without 1,000 + other cyclists. We just followed the roads, mentally ticking off the names of the villages. 

At times there were little pockets of mist, but the skies were mainly clear allowing you to see the stars whilst the moon had a thin covering of cloud and provided a nice pinky orange glow. We rolled into Sudbury just before 6 am, and as always, after the long downhill on the A131, the lights turned to red! A slight diversion off the official route saw us at Tesco which seemed quite busy, although probably more staff than customers. By the time we set off again, the sky was getting fairly bright with lovely pinkish shades. I've taken some photos but will have to post them later, once I've sorted the camera out. Several times though I was thinking - that's a Constable moment.

Due to the sun coming up and heating up all the water sat on the fields, you could now see a layer of fog/low cloud above us, covering the sky, but I knew by the time we got to Dunwich, it would burn off. Needham Market was a hive of activity due to an enormous car boot sale, and once past the A13, there did seem to be more cars around, with everyone rushing around. Everyone should just chill! We stuck on the A1120, rather than weaving around all the little villages to the south, and then stopped at the corner shop opposite the church in Yoxford to get more food and drink. And then that just left 6 miles to get to Dunwich. 

Although according to the internet, the Flora Cafe opened at 11, it turns out it was 9 am, and you could see why, as the car park was full of people, as well as the cyclists for the Suffolk Byways audax. The sun was out, blue sky and I wished I was in shorts. So for anyone who didn't turn up because they thought they might get wet, it really was a glorious day to be on the beach. And as the tide was out a bit, I even discovered Dunwich has some sand!

Although we did 7 hours 58 minutes of actual cycling, it always amazes me how much stoppage time you end up accumulating, as the elapsed time was 10 hours.

Reluctantly, we headed for Darsham Station and then back towards London, and we could see the clouds build up, and then getting darker and darker, so that we emerged into a morass of people at a very drizzly Liverpool Street Station, to then make our respective ways home.

Thanks again to User10571, Martin & Stu for persevering with the plan and for being excellent company.








* no cats had been harmed in the making of that forecast.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Thank you for taking my photo Stu - next time, get my good side (it's the one where you can see the soles of my feet).
> Now. you're a naughty boy. You shouldn't have done that ride in any form of discomfort. If you found it hard to keep up because of that fact then you should have given yourself time to recover. Turning up on the off chance that there may be a similar 'thrust' to this as there is on a mixed ability Friday Night Ride was folly and you do yourself no favours - tomorrow your butt will be stinging harder than the Sizewell bee - and it will not appreciate you for causing that problem.
> Poor Pashley girl - you framed her to escape the wrath of tyre spotters everywhere! Change the tube etc. Apart from that, well done for making your first 'London Fields to Dunwich ride...next Summer's ride, there will be all sorts of groups to latch on to - something with a pace that you might expect, which will help things along for you...Just bring sunglasses as the red flashing lights and 'overtake and sit in front of you brigade' is a pain. And, you will get left behind if you are not 100%. Prep. will be your key.
> Can't read all that stuff about the train - tell me about the countryside and the early-morning birdsong, the owl and the duck chevron lancing across the seafront...I'm a simple sort.


Having checked the tyre this morning, it might well be a slow puncture- wheel seems OK thankfully as far as I can tell, but the tyre had definitely lost pressure (again!). I gave it a pump up this morning, seems to be OK so far. I have tubes if not. And 'poor girl'? She had plenty of room to not hit me and still couldn't manage it. At least she seems not to gave caused any damage.
RE the sores: I'd obviously noted them but had no problems riding during the week (60-odd miles in civvies). Doing 120+ miles, even with the right kit, was probably not the best idea (to put it mildly), but I thought I was up to it. The benefits of hindsight (ha ha)...But I'm still glad I did it, that was an experience and a half- and I didn't do too badly under the circumstances. Will be out for some Sudocrem later, that should hopefully sort them out without the need to have yet another course of antibiotics.....


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Although the Veneto is set up ok, I was conscious of 'riding it'. Sounds a bit pretentious, but there was a massive difference in feel which makes me want to go for a carbon ride now - and compare what I also previously though was comfortable but a bit 'flexy' for me. Enough waffle.


Not pretentious at all. When I got the Squadra (alu/carbon mix), part of me was wondering whether the Viner was as good as I remembered it, or if I was viewing it with rose-tinted specs. Nope. Admittedly, the Viner's now got 25mm tyres (which are usually correctly inflated, honest), gel pads under the tape, etc...but it's definitely better. Squadra's a terrific bike, but the Viner's just that bit better.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Remember, rucksacks are out for Whitstable. If you or marinyork turn up with anything over two kgs, all the straps will be cut and made into sandals for yacf members. And remember the 'carb loading'? In your tummy - not in your bag!




I'll have to agree to disagree with you on that. It's either the rucksack or the Carradice. My pump simply will not fit in a regular saddle bag (OK, I could go down the CO2 route, but....). I'd rather not take the risk of not having the means to fix a puncture... Let alone the D-lock (the flimsy freebie proved to be just that...and if you think I'm going to risk the Viner getting nicked and invalidating the insurance by not using a decent lock, think on...). And the idea of bringing the food is so that I can eat it as and when, which I do (everything I bring gets eaten- I just burn calories in a regular day, let alone when I'm out and about!) That's what I need to do, so that's what I do.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Another 'AAA' for 2010! Good on you Adam.



+1. Top job again there.


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2010)

Lovely pics and reports, gentlemen. I am most envious.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Went out this morning for the Sudocrem- took the Viner as (a) I might as well get it dirtier before I clean it, and the rainwater might rinse it off a bit and (b) I wanted to check the tyre pressure was holding up. Fortunately it was, and everything running smoothly, so it was just the soft rear causing the problems. I'll obviously keep checking, but seems to be OK now. 
Cream now applied, seems to be helping already (an hour since first application!), so I hope no further treatment will be needed


----------



## frank9755 (3 Oct 2010)

Well done guys and thanks for posting some great pictures and poetic reports. Stu I hope that your 'soft rear' clears up soon! 

Very sorry I didn't make it, but at least I got a good result from my other ride.


The reason I dropped out was so that I could have a decent shot at a time trial today. Since I got back from a month in the Himalayas I have been feeling so good when I've been cycling compared to earlier in the year, and wanted to see what I could do. I made a complete mess of one last Sunday, after having ridden to Southend and back, so it was today or nothing. I managed to do even better than I had hoped for an took over 4 mins off my personal best (for 25 miles) - so apologies again for dropping out but, as I learned last week, I can't do both a 100+ mile night ride and a decent time trial in the same weekend!

Looking forward to the next Dunwich outing!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

Well done Frank! Glad to hear you're under the four hour mark now.  There's no way you could have done that and a TT again, particularly after the Himalayas. It would have left you with a mountain to climb and you would need to ev a rest from time to time...

Yes, it was a good one - see you soon.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2010)

Great going Frank!


----------



## topcat1 (3 Oct 2010)

great stuff guys


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

When doing a night ride "you gotta have hope..."




Adam



User10571



Stu



Moi

...elbow grease...



Adam's mobile compost heap.

...medicament...




...and sustenance, sometimes. 



Flora's finest veg. brunch.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2010)

I've finally sorted out my photos.

Here's a selection:-



Waiting for an update from Stu










































The rest are here.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2010)

"I dug those crazy cliffs man!" In fact it was all nice. 
Adam, you captured the dawn phase perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2010)

Looked a really great ride. I feel ashamed to have missed it.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Looked a really great ride. I feel ashamed to have missed it.


I'm absolutely gutted. I'll know next time. Great photos chaps, and a fantastic array of lights. One can only feel sorry for anything coming the other way.


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2010)

Lovely photos Adam!


----------



## sjt (6 Oct 2010)

Thank you, Knight Riders and Bright Young Things. I shall live in Hope. Don Paterson gets the last word on this:



> My time here has not afforded me much enlightenment. But my night vision has improved tremendously.


----------



## Wobblers (7 Oct 2010)

Wonderful pics. I'm quite envious. But I think I would have struggled with the 110-odd miles TBH. Next time...

PS: Sudocreme helps tremendously when applied _before_ a ride, Stu.  Don't ask how I know this...


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

McWobble said:


> Wonderful pics. I'm quite envious. But I think I would have struggled with the 110-odd miles TBH. Next time...
> 
> PS: Sudocreme helps tremendously when applied _before_ a ride, Stu.  Don't ask how I know this...



Yup, hindsight...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

Hope you are feeling comfortable Stu...I did notice in the Parker Intl. blurb that comes by email, that they are selling an 'Assos' cream for just what I think you may have been experiencing. In years past, when I used to cycle in very hot weather, the best thing was, and probably still is, Assos cream. Expensive but good. Sometimes it was worth applying it just for fun...


----------



## theclaud (7 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Hope you are feeling comfortable Stu...I did notice in the Parker Intl. blurb that comes by email, that they are selling an 'Assos' cream for just what I think you may have been experiencing. In years past, when I used to cycle in very hot weather, the best thing was, and probably still is, Assos cream. Expensive but good. Sometimes it was worth applying it just for fun...



Ah! You mean Minty Arse-Lard... ©Kirstie


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> That is going to require the application of the mind bleach.



Nope. More Creme de la Merde  Cycling without weals is 'way to go' Adrian!


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Hope you are feeling comfortable Stu...I did notice in the Parker Intl. blurb that comes by email, that they are selling an 'Assos' cream for just what I think you may have been experiencing. In years past, when I used to cycle in very hot weather, the best thing was, and probably still is, Assos cream. Expensive but good. Sometimes it was worth applying it just for fun...



As the wound's not cleared up yet (and it is a wound rather than a sore- well, at least now) I went to the GP this morning. Triage nurse (herself a cyclist) said the skin was really dry, in part due to the Sudocrem. E45 etc is what it needs. So, hopefully, that'll finally sort it out......


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

StuAff said:


> As the wound's not cleared up yet (and it is a wound rather than a sore- well, at least now) I went to the GP this morning. Triage nurse (herself a cyclist) said the skin was really dry, in part due to the Sudocrem. E45 etc is what it needs. So, hopefully, that'll finally sort it out......



Does she ride a three -wheeler perchance?



> in part due to the Sudocrem


  - never heard of it causing dry skin before...live and learn I guess. I thought an E45 was what you needed when one got dry skin in an EC country, but that's an E 111 isn't it...silly me. Get well soothen Stuart's derriere!


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Does she ride a three -wheeler perchance?


Pass 


Aperitif said:


> - never heard of it causing dry skin before...live and learn I guess. I thought an E45 was what you needed when one got dry skin in an EC country, but that's an E 111 isn't it...silly me. Get well soothen Stuart's derriere!



I suppose that although it contains lanolin- itself a moisturiser- as a whole, Sudocrem is supposed to leave the skin drier as the various conditions it treats all thrive in damp conditions. And the wound is on the thigh, btw....


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> This thread is perfectly adequate without photos.



I can only agree!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

It will be on Thigh News though...


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> It will be on Thigh News though...



Groan........


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

Pass that glass of Chardonnay, Adrian...


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Of course if next time we are sat outside The Madeira and Stuart announces that he is going home via Lancing, we shall know what he means.



Well, I could go via there, but I stick to the coast road....
I'm not going to go boiling mad about this!


----------



## Canardly (8 Dec 2010)

stevevw said:


> If I can get a pass any of you fancy joining me for the return?
> 
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=160813



Now that would suite me fine for a northern train hook up


----------

